# Homemade dog treat recipes wanted!



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Anyone have any good dog cookie, dog treat type things? I'm going to be doing cookies for many friends this year and would like to include a separate bag for the puppers. Too many people, myself included, are guilty of throwing a cookie to the pup becuase they're part of the family too. 

I'd also like to save a few bucks on milk bones. Otto loves the treats, inparticular a liver treat that they sell at training school but they're so expensive ($2 for a tiny bag). Also who would have known that Miss Fussy Morgan would like milkbones too. She wants one every time he gets one for going in his box.

Thanks!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i have a really simple and yummy one:

1 cup milk
1 cup peanut butter
2 cups flour
1 tablespoon baking soda

mix wet ingredients together, mix dry ingredients together, then add dry ingredients to wet. roll out the dough and cut out shapes (i use a bone that is about 2 inches long and an inch wide at the ends- and these make over a hundred!) i bake them at 350 or 375 for about 8-10 minutes, or until golden brown. if you bake them closer to 8 minutes they are chewier, and by 10 minutes, they are crunchy.

they smell great cooking, and as soon as i roll out the dough, mikko is drooling on the kitchen floor


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

I've got tons... here's a surefire winner in our house. (Not really a cookie though)

Yum Yum Beefcakes (aka Doggy Crack)

1 lb. organic sliced beef liver (save the juice)
1/4 c. water
1 small box corn muffin mix (you know that little blue box that everyone seems to have or know... that works fine)

Preheat oven to 350. In a food processor or blender, blend the liver and juice one slice at a time on high until liquified. Add a little of the water as you add each slice. 

Pour the muffin mix into a large bowl. Add the liquified liver to the mix and mix thoroughly. Pour into a greased 9X9ish pan.

Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until the middle springs back at your touch. Cool and cut into small cubes. Store in fridge or freezer.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Chuckstar - Otto says 'Hello, I think I love you!' Ms Picky was so pleased she even licked the crumbs off the floor! 

Next I try the peanutbutter rollout cookies - Otto is crazy about peanut butter!


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaChuckstar - Otto says 'Hello, I think I love you!' Ms Picky was so pleased she even licked the crumbs off the floor!
> 
> Next I try the peanutbutter rollout cookies - Otto is crazy about peanut butter!


Awesome! I'll trade you for my Otto who says "I love you... where's daddy?"


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Super Simple Dehydrated Liver Crunchies

Get moderately thick slices of liver and either place in a dehydrator or on a cookie sheet in a very low oven for many hours. Once completely dried out, break into chunks and store in the fridge or freezer. 

My dogs love these but you can't give too many an once, as they are really rich and can cause diarrhea in excess.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

It's not really a recipe, but I do "chocolate" covered bully sticks or cookies. I just melt carob in a double boiler and dip things in it for the dogs.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I posted these awhile a back...Beef Crunchies..they are a hit here

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=784256&page=1#Post784256

They came from this site
http://recipes4gourmetdogs.com/?cat=108

which also has some other recipes for cookies and things


----------



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

Here is one I got from a trainer at one of our classes.

Liver Brownies
20 oz. chicken livers
2 cups flour
4 tbsp. garlic powder

Puree livers in processor
Add flour and garlic powder, process until smooth. It will be thick, like brownie dough.

Line a 9x13 pan with foil and spray with Pam. Pour the dough into the prepared pan.

Bake at 350 degrees for 35 minutes
Cool. Cut into squares. Freeze.
Will keep ~3months in freezer, 3 days in fridge.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Doggie Biscuits – makes about 2 – 2 ½ dz large cookies

2cups rye flour (or other hearty unbleached whole grain flour)
1 cup soy flour (may substitute rye flour but this has lots of protien)
1 cup glutin flour (keeps the dough tight and cookies crisp – may substitute rye flour)
2 cups corn meal (yellow unbleached)

mix well

add 2 eggs
2-3 cups water (or other liquid like blood from livers)

add flavoring


Mix well to a stiff dough (scoopable) – add gluten flour to tighten if necessary
Spray 2 large cookie sheets and ice cream scoop with cooking spray
Preheat oven to 275 – 280 

Use 1 ice cream scoop of dough per cookie onto the cookie sheet – can get these close since they don’t spread out
Squash semi-flat with spoon but keep them thick

Bake – top rack if possible or swap 2 cookie sheets with each other between top and bottom rack about ½ way thru baking

For Pnut Butter/Cheese – bake 3 hrs then turn off oven and let them stay in oven over night

For other flavors – bake 2 – 2 ½ hrs then turn off oven and let them stay in oven over night

FLAVORS:

Beef Flavor
4 tbsp beef bullion granules
2 tsbs pre-grated parmesan (prefer Kraft 100% real parmesan topping) 
2 tbsp garlic powder (NOT garlic salt)

Liver Flavor
Drain 2 lb chicken livers and blend to paste
Use blood in place of some of water above

Sausage Flavor
2 lb mild sausage – all natural if possible with little spice – ground/chopped to bits
fry up with ½ cup olive oil

Pnut Butter/Cheese
2-3 cups shredded Extra Sharp Cheddar Cheese (not the fake or low fat stuff either)
1 cup GOOD Peanut Butter – spray the measure cup with cooking spray first


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

This is the best recipe I have found. Excellent for tracking.

http://www.mydogtrainer.com/freedogtrainingtips/dog-treat-recipe.htm


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

My friend gave me a recipe for doggie cookies. I finally got to use my German Shepherd cookie cutter! I made these cookies for Elmo and Molly on Thanksgiving and they loved them. Here is the recipe:

4 cups all purpose flour
2 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup molasses
1 cup water
1/2 cup vegetable oil
4 tablespoons ground ginger
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground cloves
place in a large bowl and mix well
roll out to about 1/4" thick
cut out shapes
foil-lined baking sheet
325 degrees 30-35min 5-6 dozen

I think I will be trying out the peanut butter cookie recipe posted above in a few weeks!


----------



## Janine16 (Dec 10, 2008)

Those Beef Crunchies are fantastic, Hardy will do nearly anything for them.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Hardy Those Beef Crunchies are fantastic, Hardy will do nearly anything for them.


Glad you tried them and liked them! I think they smell great when cooking as well


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

found this website, sorry if anyone else posted already
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/Treat_recipes.html


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

I made the "liver brownies" from the http://www.mydogtrainer.com/freedogtrainingtips/dog-treat-recipe.htm website.

Everyone LOVED them. Of course, they smell absolutely terrible while baking and after cooling ;-) but the dogs LOVE them.


----------



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

I just want to add that I nearly lost a finger from those Beef Crunchies!! Yikes!!

They turned out great (obviously from her reaction) and so I took a bag of them while on a walk. Now, when we go on walks, she tends to want to bark at some dogs, which I hate, so I used them to distract her WOOHOO Victory


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sima's DadHere is one I got from a trainer at one of our classes.
> 
> Liver Brownies
> 20 oz. chicken livers
> ...


I made these last night and the pups went BONKERS!! Since I had the flour and garlic powder, it only cost me like $2.50 for a huge batch. I've frozen three sandwich bags full for training treats! It took less than 5 min to prepare. Thank you!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKOi have a really simple and yummy one:
> 
> 1 cup milk
> 1 cup peanut butter
> ...


Thanks for this recipe!

Stark, Beau, Senna (sister's dog) and Zoey (father's fiance's dog) LOVED them!

They each got a tin full for Christmas and are doing jumping jacks for them!

I also gave a baggy to all the dogs who we have a playdate with.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

They were handing out this recipe at the Walk Your Paws Festival we went to in October. Haven't tried baking them yet, but Bear liked the samples.
After reading the recipe, I wanted to make sure they tasted good, so........ with a little sugar they'd be great!

2 cups whole wheat flour
1 tbsp. baking powder
1 cup peanut butter (chunky or smooth)
1 cup of milk
Preheat oven to 375
In a bowl, combine flour and baking powder.
In another bowl mix peanut butter and milk
add to dry ingredients and mix well.
Place dough on a lightly floured surface and knead.
Roll dough to 1/4 inch thickness
Use a cookie cutter to cut into shapes.
Bake for 20 minutes on a greased baking sheet
until golden brown. Cool on a rack.
Chef's note.. Cookies burn easily, so cooking time may vary.
Enjoy!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I usually just make a paste...then add stuff in it - lol. I use oatmeal as a binder for some as well. So I take something like water, oatmeal, egg, a little flour, and say, some chopped meat and parsley, mix together, bake, and voila


----------



## gillianh (Feb 8, 2007)

looking for a recipe for cookies for my GSD with liver problems, no whole wheat flour as I usually use, one one have suggestions the poor boy is cookie less and on a bland diet


----------



## lukes (Aug 7, 2009)

I did a slight spin off of the Chicken Liver Recipe the other day..

I used Beef Liver (you need to chop it up in small peices or put it in a grinder, before you puree it, or it might ruin your blender.)

20 Oz Beef Liver
2 tbsp of Garlic (Reduced the garlic amount) 
5 Cups of wheat flour (Had to increase to amount of flour, it wouldn't roll into a dough ball in a hobart mixer). 

Then you have to roll it out by hand, don't use a dough machine to press it, it's to sticky and will get stuck on the rollers. 

Get out your favorite cookie cutters, then lay everything on a baking pan, preheat oven to 325 and bake for approx 23 mins (depending on oven) I have a cadco convection. It'll make one full baking pan excately.

It's smelly for a day (Mainly the garlic smell), it bakes up well, my dog loved it.


----------



## NguyenMDX (Sep 4, 2010)

angelaw said:


> Doggie Biscuits – makes about 2 – 2 ½ dz large cookies
> 
> 2cups rye flour (or other hearty unbleached whole grain flour)
> 1 cup soy flour (may substitute rye flour but this has lots of protien)
> ...


Great detailing, makes it useful to people like me. How often does your dog get the biscuits?


----------

